# Online Support Groups?



## mia jane (Jun 17, 2009)

Are there any online support groups out there?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by support group? Would a website like this one qualify as a support group?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

*On-Line Support Group*

I would like to see a scheduled meeting say on chat where we could discuss issues without the usual chatter about one another's hair do, or favorite actor/actress. 
A good structured group chat where the users agree to stay on the subject ie Social Phobias or related. Every time I go to a chat on this site, what I see are members discussing each other's personal hot air. There is nothing wrong with a chat room for that sort of thing; I'm just saying that I don't have the energy for that kind of thing. I want to discuss my difficult life situation and hear feedback with hopefully similar experiences as my own. If there is such a thing on this site I would greatly appreciate a kind direction to the place.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

odicepaul said:


> I would like to see a scheduled meeting say on chat where we could discuss issues without the usual chatter about one another's hair do, or favorite actor/actress.
> A good structured group chat where the users agree to stay on the subject ie Social Phobias or related. Every time I go to a chat on this site, what I see are members discussing each other's personal hot air. There is nothing wrong with a chat room for that sort of thing; I'm just saying that I don't have the energy for that kind of thing. I want to discuss my difficult life situation and hear feedback with hopefully similar experiences as my own. If there is such a thing on this site I would greatly appreciate a kind direction to the place.


uh huh http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/super-awesome-support-group-thingie/ is all i found


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

The "Super Awesome Support Group Thingie" never really came to fruition. We should exchange MSN or AIM usernames and then hold the group chats there... anyone up for that?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

This would be good. I think IllusionalFate's idea could work, or maybe we could work out like certain times to meet in the SA section of the chatroom (cuz that rooms usually slightly quieter than the other) and discuss this kinda stuff.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

where's the link for the chat room?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

It's the thing that says 'chat' on the top bar there or here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/123flashchat.php


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks 

*feels dumb I didnt see it before*
:/

lol


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Snow Bunny said:


> This would be good. I think IllusionalFate's idea could work, or maybe we could work out like certain times to meet in the SA section of the chatroom (cuz that rooms usually slightly quieter than the other) and discuss this kinda stuff.


If we tried that, then the people in the other room would most likely migrate over and hijack the support group. I think the only way we could host the chat here is if there was a third, locked room available (like tony0306 mentioned), only accessible to members of the support group.


----------

